# Anyone in LA?



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

To any of you out there...I'm going to be moving to LA in the next few weeks and was wondering if there are any support groups out there. Or if there is anyone with IBS that would be interested in simply talking. I'm eager to find others who understand what I am going through...and make new friends. Best,Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Jeff,Where in LA are you moving to?


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'll probably be heading out there in a few weeks and I usually take an apartment in Beverly Hills, 90210. I'm an aspiring screenwriter who makes an annual trip every year when I try and shop my wares. But, unless I get lucky, my trip may be very short lived this time. Where are you?Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

I am located in the Valley.


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

I am from LA also email me at jespinoza52002###yahoo.com. Maybe we can meet sometime


----------

